# Gas tank compartment venting



## TXSkiff (Jan 5, 2016)

http://www.uscgboating.org/assets/1/AssetManager/ABYC.1002.01.pdf

I think your answer will be in here around page 34.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

TXSkiff said:


> http://www.uscgboating.org/assets/1/AssetManager/ABYC.1002.01.pdf
> 
> I think your answer will be in here around page 34.


Yes i got that part. Sorry if my original question was misleading. I was looking for info on the compartment venting for the fumes build up.


----------



## TXSkiff (Jan 5, 2016)

http://www.boatingsafety.com/boats/cgvent.htm

I think this addresses your question better and is an easier read.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

TXSkiff said:


> http://www.boatingsafety.com/boats/cgvent.htm
> 
> I think this addresses your question better and is an easier read.


Well that clears it up. So lets say a flats boat that has a flesh deck and fuel tan up front what syle vents would I use?Only ones I'm familiar with are those with the cowling on top and that would look ridiculous on my liitle boat.


----------



## TXSkiff (Jan 5, 2016)

CodyW said:


> Well that clears it up. So lets say a flats boat that has a flesh deck and fuel tan up front what syle vents would I use?Only ones I'm familiar with are those with the cowling on top and that would look ridiculous on my liitle boat.


Looks like if you connect the compartments hat have to be vented you could connect then just have one vent. Maybe something like this? http://www.westmarine.com/buy/west-marine--louvered-3-hose-vent-white--280860


----------



## TXSkiff (Jan 5, 2016)

The designer of my boat said to use a portable tank to eliminate all that stuff you are dealing with.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

shouldnt be any fumes unless your splashing gas around.
you need a fire extiguisher with any close decks that can trap fumes.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I will be putting a fire extinguisher for safety precautions. TXSkiff, the vent you recommend how is the air coming in. I'm thinking I would put that type of vent on the bulkhead, but what is allowing air in?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

unless the compartments are air tight i wouldnt bother venting.
fire exting. required with any enclosed decks whether tank is in there or not - as i remember from the coast guard requirement


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

anytide said:


> unless the compartments are air tight i wouldnt bother venting.
> fire exting. required with any enclosed decks whether tank is in there or not - as i remember from the coast guard requirement


Ok, my front deck will all be glassed in and the only access point will be the hatch which is water sealed. So would that be considered air tight?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sure
i still wouldnt bother with vents if the build in tank is vented
leave hatches open to breath when not in use/ stored.
if you have gas fumes in the compartment vents wont help and you got bigger trouble.

>>> but im no expert


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

anytide said:


> sure
> i still wouldnt bother with vents if the build in tank is vented
> leave hatches open to breath when not in use/ stored.
> if you have gas fumes in the compartment vents wont help and you got bigger trouble.
> ...


Sounds good, thanks


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

what type of boat? built in tank?


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

anytide said:


> what type of boat? built in tank?


its a old 13ft dixie skiff. yes I am putting in an aluminum built in tank. i can get pics to clarify what I am trying to achieve.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

No need to vent hatches if the tank itself is vented outside the hull. There won't be any fumes in the hatches unless something goes real wrong.


----------

